# Routan Oil Change Prices at Dealerships, what does yours charge?



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Mine charges $49.95 for conventional oil! This includes GTX conventional oil and an oil filter. I get a "free" car wash since I bought it there.

Chicago, IL dealership.


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

I am sorry if it was supposed to be obvious, but I could not tell if you were complaining or rejoicing. 

I pay $80 to get the oil changed in my '95 GTI VR6 at an independent VW/Audi shop I have been using for 10+ years. When I priced out the synth. oil and filter, I figured I was only actually paying him $15-20 to do the dirty work/dispose of the old oil/filter. A bargain IMHO. I did the oil change on our new Routan the day after I brought it home mainly because I wanted to do it myself. I put Castrol Edge synthetic in it and the oil/filter ran me $45-50.


----------



## rmilchman (May 13, 2008)

Free oil change for life (every 8K miles), they usually wash it also. I usually pay them $15 to rotate the tires depending on if I feel like doing it myself or not.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think this is where we get screwed a bit driving the VW badged Chrysler. VW dealerships want to be able to advertise "genuine VW oil change for XYZ" across the board but our Chryslers, generally speaking, don't require the super-duper lubricant/coolant/fluid specs that VWs typically do. My TDI is probably an $90 oil change at the dealership, but it is for a certain spec oil that is fully synthetic and can run for 10k miles (w/ even longer OCIs used in Europe). Using a 505.01 or 507.00 motor oil on our Chryslers is a total waste, plus we have to do it every 4-8k miles (depending on motor and Chrysler's oil life monitor) which doubles the cost compared to a "real" VW.

My local dealership is running a $49.95 advertised deal for Castrol Edge OE after mail-in rebate. I imagine it's $69.95 or $79.95 without the rebate. Even with that special it's not at all a good deal for a Routan b/c Pennzoil conventional does just as good or better of a job for my 4.0L Chryco motor. My next door neighbor drives a Chrysler T&C and his dealership is priced very competitively with Jiffy Lube at $30 for an oil change (or $17.50/ea. if he prepays for 4 oil changes).

rmilchman - just curious, with the fixed-interval OCI deal, how does the dealership treat you if your OLM lights up before you get to 8k miles? The OLM light on my Rout nearly always comes on before I max out the mileage interval.


----------



## rmilchman (May 13, 2008)

They turn the light off and say come back. While I think they should change the oil when the light comes on, I figure if I have the dealer do the change at what they consider to be the factory recommended interval I should be covered for any failure that is caused by an oil issue.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Changed Myself Between Intervals*

The one time that the oil light came on and they sent me home, I just changed it myself. When the van went out of free maintenance, I did one other oil change myself. 

Unfortunately my wife totaled our Routan on August 8 at 43,700 miles - she didn't see a stop sign and ran thru it and into a Sienna turning left in front of her. 

Still looking around at a replacement - State Farm gave us just shy of $20,000 for our 2011 Routan SE with RSE - Claret Red with beige interior.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

taxman100 said:


> Unfortunately my wife totaled our Routan on August 8 at 43,700 miles - she didn't see a stop sign and ran thru it and into a Sienna turning left in front of her.
> 
> Still looking around at a replacement - State Farm gave us just shy of $20,000 for our 2011 Routan SE with RSE - Claret Red with beige interior.


Damn. Hate to hear that. I hope she and everyone involved are alright and no injuries. That is definitely one reason I went with the Chryco/Routan - it has excellent safety ratings. If I were in that situation I would definitely consider a 2012 Routan or 2013/14 Dodge Caravan R/T. I've experienced enough gremlins with the Routan that would cause me to look at other options, but I wouldn't rule out the Rout/Chryco vans either especially one several model years into production. I'd probably also consider a Quest if they're available without a CVT transmission and still with the options I want.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

taxman100 said:


> The one time that the oil light came on and they sent me home, I just changed it myself. When the van went out of free maintenance, I did one other oil change myself.
> 
> Unfortunately my wife totaled our Routan on August 8 at 43,700 miles - she didn't see a stop sign and ran thru it and into a Sienna turning left in front of her.
> 
> Still looking around at a replacement - State Farm gave us just shy of $20,000 for our 2011 Routan SE with RSE - Claret Red with beige interior.


Hope she is okay. I would say that is a good insurance claim they provided.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Zambee500 said:


> Damn. Hate to hear that. I hope she and everyone involved are alright and no injuries. That is definitely one reason I went with the Chryco/Routan - it has excellent safety ratings. If I were in that situation I would definitely consider a 2012 Routan or 2013/14 Dodge Caravan R/T. I've experienced enough gremlins with the Routan that would cause me to look at other options, but I wouldn't rule out the Rout/Chryco vans either especially one several model years into production. I'd probably also consider a Quest if they're available without a CVT transmission and still with the options I want.


My 2011 after 40,000 miles - my starter just went out ($203 parts, $350 labor at dealership - ouch) and the AC front blower motor bearings were worn out ($119.31 parts, $140 labor). This was 1 month after my extended VW warranty expired (of course).

Since then, smooth sailings.

I did drive a 2012 model with the upgraded brakes - huge difference in pedal feel. Might have to upgrade the brake calipers and rotors.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

audiophiliac said:


> I am sorry if it was supposed to be obvious, but I could not tell if you were complaining or rejoicing.
> 
> I pay $80 to get the oil changed in my '95 GTI VR6 at an independent VW/Audi shop I have been using for 10+ years. When I priced out the synth. oil and filter, I figured I was only actually paying him $15-20 to do the dirty work/dispose of the old oil/filter. A bargain IMHO. I did the oil change on our new Routan the day after I brought it home mainly because I wanted to do it myself. I put Castrol Edge synthetic in it and the oil/filter ran me $45-50.


=) I was expected $20 oil change with a $10 mark-up for dealership so $30. Not $50. The muffins & coffee in the waiting room don't taste THAT good.


----------



## Mick300ZX (Mar 13, 2012)

Just had an oil change last week, it came up to $91.00 with tax, conventional oil. Not going back there


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

I just changed my oil in my driveway with the right mopar filter and pennzoil premium full synth. for about $25 after a $10 rebate from Pennzoil. :vampire:


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Mick300ZX said:


> Just had an oil change last week, it came up to $91.00 with tax, conventional oil.



Did they kiss you first? Wow. $91 is too expensive even for full synth at the dealership for this vehicle. It doesn't require any special designations like some other VAG synth oil req'ts that would push the cost upward. These vehicles do just a-ok with conventional and you can get Pennzoil or QS or any other quality brand or off-brand for $15-$18. Even synth blends can be had for under $20 without looking too hard. I picked up a few 5 qt. Pennzoil Plat full synth for ~$7 after the promo they were running with $1/gallon gasoline discount at Shell. 

For $91 you could buy ramps and a good oil pan and all the other tools you need, and oil & filter for first DIY job.


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

On a side note, next time you change the oil, put in 10W30. I put in Castrol Edge 5W20 in the first time, and it made a nasty racket on cold starts. Lifter clatter mostly, I assume. I have not heard it at all with the 10W30 Pennzoil Platinum. I had been following some threads on one of the Jeep forums (I owned a 2008 JK Unlimited previously that has the same 3.8 as the Routan) where there was very good results found by switching to 10W30.....which Chrysler recommended for this engine originally. 5W20 was the update to improve economy. Not sure how much they think they gained there, but that is word on the street. 

Now maybe it will not use as much with the slightly thicker oil. I had to put in nearly 2 quarts in not quite 5000 miles to keep it topped off. That included 3 round trips of anywhere between 700-1200 miles. Lots of high speed freeway driving.


----------



## Mick300ZX (Mar 13, 2012)

Zambee500 said:


> Did they kiss you first? Wow. $91 is too expensive even for full synth at the dealership for this vehicle. It doesn't require any special designations like some other VAG synth oil req'ts that would push the cost upward. These vehicles do just a-ok with conventional and you can get Pennzoil or QS or any other quality brand or off-brand for $15-$18. Even synth blends can be had for under $20 without looking too hard. I picked up a few 5 qt. Pennzoil Plat full synth for ~$7 after the promo they were running with $1/gallon gasoline discount at Shell.
> 
> For $91 you could buy ramps and a good oil pan and all the other tools you need, and oil & filter for first DIY job.


Lol no, no kiss, more like a kick in the b$%@. I usually maintain my cars, thought it would have been at least $40.00. My Tiguan was $84.00 including tax. That's another one that's not coming back.


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

*10w-40*

Mobile 1 customer care says my 2009 routan sel 4.0 should have 0w-40 if using mobile 1. But vw says 10w-30, oil cap and book says the same. Any comments? Mobile 1 says VW signed off on the recomendation


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

*Mobile 1*

Called Mobile 1 again. They say that the Mobile 1 0w-40 i absolutely the RIGHT oil for the car, if using the Mobile 1 synthetic line. That it meets the VW 502.00 and 505.00 specs for this vehicle. Whatever that means. I challenged the guy. He basically says the commendations are based on VW specs that Mobile 1 oil is tested against... and that regardless of what the cap or manual says... the 0w-40 oil is the only Mobil 1 that meets the specs in tests. On a side note, paid $27/5qt at walmart. But its $20 with free shipping on amazon. If you buy right... 5.5qts with a mobil 1 oil filter is only $35 per oil change. I supplied my own oil to a local shop who did the change for free with some other work I paid for!!


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Go back to them and ask them for the proper oil on a 3.6 Pentastar for a 2011 Caravan or Town & Country and they will tell you Mobil 1 5w-30 like they did with me. They are telling you based 0-40 based on the fact that the Routan is a VW and 0-40 Mobil 1 is the only oil that meets 502/505.

Sad but seems Mobil has no idea what they are talking about. They are not realizing the Routan is a rebadge and are treating it like a VW. Even their website has different oil listed between the VW and the Chryco vehicles.

Edit: Realized you are talking about the older engines but I am sure you are fine with the 0-40 since 502 exceeds Chryco rating for oil. But in the future look up the Town & Country and use whatever is recommended for that vehicle and no need to spend more.


----------



## fattymatty20 (Aug 21, 2013)

*DIY oil change.*

Ever since my free oil changes have run out at the dealership I have done them myself. Two DIY changes to date. The first one was $70 (PureONE oil filter, Mobil 1 Super Syn oil, and air filter) and the second one was $55 (no air filter). I also rotated the tires on my second change. The longest part of the change is waiting for the oil to finish draining. I waited until the computer indicated a change was needed. It was approximately 7500 miles since the previous service.


----------

